# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next >  What races NOT available in Dragonlance book are usable?

## MisterD

As the title says. Besides the Human, Kender, Elf, Dwarf, and Gnome are available?

----------


## JadedDM

I don't understand the question.  Usable for what?

----------


## PhoenixPhyre

> I don't understand the question.  Usable for what?


I assume he(?) means _usable for the adventure_. That is, what races are "valid" for Dragonlance by default.

----------


## Sparky McDibben

> I assume he(?) means _usable for the adventure_. That is, what races are "valid" for Dragonlance by default.


Check with your DM.

----------


## JadedDM

If you're talking about Shadows of the Dragon Queen, I'm pretty sure it says you can be anything you want.

If you're limiting yourself to Dragonlance canon, then it really depends on the continent and time period.  Assuming Ansalon during the War of the Lance, it would be:

Elf (Qualinesti, Silvanesti, Kagonesti, Dargonesti, Dimirnesti, Half)
Dwarf (Hylar, Daewar, Neidar, Klar, Daegar, Theiwar, and Zhaka, Half)
Gully Dwarf
Kender (True, Half)
Gnome (Tinker, Thinker, Wild, Half)
Human
Goblinoid (Goblin, Hobgoblin, Bugbear)
Minotaur
Ogre (Fallen, Half, Irda)
Draconian (Aurak, Sivak, Kapak, Bozak, Baaz)
Noble Draconian (Flame, Frost, Lightning, Vapor, Venom)
Phaethon
Centaur
Satyr
Kyrie
Tayfolk
Thanoi
Ursoi

----------


## Psyren

> As the title says. Besides the Human, Kender, Elf, Dwarf, and Gnome are available?


We're actually discussing this very topic in the other Dragonlance thread, but here is the exact quote from the races section:




> *PEOPLE FROM BEYOND*
> 
> Peoples who arent native to the world still might find their way to Krynn. Its possible to find individual membersor even small enclavesof folk like dragonborn, halflings, tieflings, or any other race in Ansalon. Perhaps such individuals stepped through a portal and found themselves on Krynn, or traded with one of Krynns great empires before the Cataclysm. Use such possibilities to play characters of any race you please in your adventures across Krynn.


Basically, because we live in a society Krynn lives in a multiverse, and some pretty gnarly magic was flying around in the Age of Might right before the Cataclysm, you can justify nearly anything showing up on Krynn, either spontaneously/individually in the current era, or in small communities/groups dating back to that Age.

In short,




> Check with your DM.

----------

